
Ask HN: Has Google released a public post-mortem for Oct. YouTube outage yet? - uniformlyrandom
If they have not, maybe an insider could tell us if they are planning to release one?<p>I&#x27;ve tried googling for one, but all I find is youtube videos of dead guys being cut up (not my cup of tea, apparently).
======
sophiebits
Most companies don’t release outage postmortems for consumer-facing products.

~~~
jjeaff
At least, not usually for free products.

~~~
k0t0n0
it's not free. people work for YouTube full time.

~~~
Jeremy1026
This argument make zero sense. Facebook has thousands of full time employees,
but their platform is free. (Arguably, you are the product, but thats not the
argument being made here.)

~~~
tehwebguy
I think they’re referring to YouTube content creators

